# New Holland TC30 Hydralic Line



## tenn.red (May 10, 2009)

Has anyone replaced the rubber hose ,underside of tractor.Itis under the brake pedals,connects two steel lines going to filter unit.Seems like a problem waiting to happen,with two hose clamps holding it on.If anyone has any ideas,please let me know ,thanks.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

While I do understand your concern, and prevenitive maintance and all, my outlook is "If it aint broke, dont fix it" If its not giving you any problems and leaking I would run it until it did.


----------

